# Male corn & jerking movements



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

My male corn and female get on fine, always curled up together, no fighting but the last 3-4 days, I have noticed that he seems to get all 'jerky', when he moves over Fi. It's not all the time but tonight, after handling them, I put Fi back in the viv, Bob moved over her, started jerking and Fi went nuts. She was whizzing around the viv, climbing the sides and Bob was following her, just as fast. There was not striking etc. I opened the glass door and she shot out and curled up under my legs.

I kept Fi out for about 30 mins, put her back in and everything went back to normal, well that was until Bob moved back over her and started the jerking movements again. This time, Fi just went into her hideout and Bob relaxed and curled up in the corner.

I've read that these movements could be to do with mating season?

Is that true or should I be worried?


----------



## m1ateusz (Oct 18, 2010)

yes, it is mating , expect some eggs soon :2thumb:


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

With her running about like a scared victim.........that's some kinky S&M mating going on lol


----------



## smart bunny (Sep 8, 2012)

So maybe she is not ready to mate yet - but is unable to escape as she is trapped in a box with him :whistling2:

I hope she is mature enough and in good enough condition to actually become gravid without detriment to her health...


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

She's just under ft, person I got her from said she was coming up to 4yrs old. Took her to the vets, with the male, the other day for a health check. Said they are both good. I've got a 2ft viv, that I have just put her in and my baby has gone in a plastic tank. 

Going to go back to berkshire exotics, for a full set up 2ft. 

Previous owner had kept the m and f together for 2yrs and said there was never an issue. 





Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smart bunny (Sep 8, 2012)

Bengal said:


> She's just under ft, *person I got her from said she was coming up to 4yrs old. Took her to the vets, with the male, the other day for a health check.* *Said they are both good.* I've got a 2ft viv, that I have just put her in and my baby has gone in a plastic tank.
> 
> Going to go back to berkshire exotics, for a full set up 2ft.
> 
> Previous owner had kept the m and f together for 2yrs and said there was never an issue.


Sounds all good then, I was just worried she may be a youngster :2thumb:


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Ment to put 3.5-4ft. 

They sleep together and have been getting in fine but once a day, the chase happens. Felt she needed 'space' from my male. 

But my male now looks like he's sulking. He's been trying to open the glass door on his viv. Either he's lonely or very horny :/

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------

